# MI crew Golden Get-together?



## LaineysMama

Hey fellow Michiganders - was just looking at pics from Nov in Lake Orion and thought with the weather warming up it would be fun to have another golden get together. I'm from the Ann Arbor area, and there are a few places out here we could possibly use, or the Lake Orion park if that works for people. Just putting out the feelers - Lainey would love to meet some fellow GRF friends!:wavey:


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

i am in for a meet up. i am about 1 1/2 hours north of you.


----------



## marshab1

We'd love too!


----------



## Maxs Mom

I would love to join you to, but alas like last year I think it will only get to be in spirit. My weekends pretty much from now until mid June are booked with horse or dog events. I will keep an eye on this thread and if anything changes I will do what I can. 

I work in Ann Arbor, live 30 miles east, heck I can go just about anywhere.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan

I.....er I mean Trooper.......would love to have a play date. I live in Belleville. That's only about 15 minutes from Ann Arbor in case you didn't know. Keep me posted.


----------



## LaineysMama

http://www.detroitdogparks.com/ would people be able to make it to the one in saline?


----------



## Traz

I'm from Ohio but depending on when could possibly make it.


----------



## FranH

We'll be there in late May when it really starts to warm up


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Let me know when and where and Gunner and I may be able to meet up with all of you. I'm downriver and Allen Park.


----------



## Selli-Belle

If everyone has friendly dogs, I might be able to work something out with the owner of Paw Run www.pawrun.com,

Oh wait, that's me! 

I can waive the registration fee ($20) so it would just be a $4 day pass. I could send the registration papers by email and people could send them back to me so everyone can avoid coming to the Dog-O-Mat (where the registration usually takes place)

A Saturday afternoon is good for me, except the 19 of April (agility at AADTC) Of course, maybe Max'sMom is going to the trial and a get together after that would work, since we are about five miles down North Territorial from AADTC. I will have to work part of the day at the Dog-O-Mat, so I would need to arrange things.

Let me know.


----------



## marshab1

Selli-Belle said:


> If everyone has friendly dogs, I might be able to work something out with the owner of Paw Run www.pawrun.com,
> 
> Oh wait, that's me!
> 
> I can waive the registration fee ($20) so it would just be a $4 day pass. I could send the registration papers by email and people could send them back to me so everyone can avoid coming to the Dog-O-Mat (where the registration usually takes place)
> 
> A Saturday afternoon is good for me, except the 19 of April (agility at AADTC) Of course, maybe Max'sMom is going to the trial and a get together after that would work, since we are about five miles down North Territorial from AADTC. I will have to work part of the day at the Dog-O-Mat, so I would need to arrange things.
> 
> Let me know.


 
Your park sounds great! The last couple of years we have met at several different parks so I'm sure we can hit yours at some point. And waivign the registration fee is a great offer especially for those of us that live too far to make it a regular place to visit.


----------



## LaineysMama

I'm game for a Saturday at PawRun - I didn't even know it was there, Selli-Belle! Shall we pick a weekend and start seeing who could make it? I'll just throw one out there - how about Saturday 4/25?


----------



## telsmith1

That sounds like a blast! I am in Milan, about 10 min south of Ann Arbor and could go to PawRun or Saline! Does PawRun have water access????


----------



## Blaireli

For a day of Golden Fun, I'd make the drive up from Columbus with my pups!


----------



## Selli-Belle

Yep, we have a 85' x 85' dog pool/pond. It is about 4.5' deep designed for Dexy although he never got to use it.

April 25th sounds good to me!


----------



## hh2420

We're new here but we would love to meet up! We're near Flint but could come down to Ann Arbor any weekend. Paw Run looks so cool- Cooper would have so much fun!


----------



## marshab1

I just made plans for 4/25 so we won't be able to make that one. But will hopefully be able to make the next time.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Selli-Belle said:


> If everyone has friendly dogs, I might be able to work something out with the owner of Paw Run www.pawrun.com,
> 
> Oh wait, that's me!
> 
> I can waive the registration fee ($20) so it would just be a $4 day pass. I could send the registration papers by email and people could send them back to me so everyone can avoid coming to the Dog-O-Mat (where the registration usually takes place)
> 
> A Saturday afternoon is good for me, except the 19 of April (agility at AADTC) Of course, maybe Max'sMom is going to the trial and a get together after that would work, since we are about five miles down North Territorial from AADTC. I will have to work part of the day at the Dog-O-Mat, so I would need to arrange things.
> 
> Let me know.


That might work for me!!! (Sunday 4/19) However can I bring a Lab? We could possibly make it after we are done a the trial (Selli Belle I HOPE we meet up) I was thinking since it was an outdoor trial I could bring all my dogs which would include the golden girls to watch the lab sister run. I am running at the trial on Fri and Sun only. Saturday I am leaving open so I can go ride my horse. My horse trainer leaves for horse shows starting early in May, so I want to get my lessons in before she leaves, once the shows start I get maybe 3 until September. 

Belle my lab would think she died and went to heaven at a golden retriever gathering. She LOVES goldens. Her best friend who is not one of my goldens is a golden a couple blocks down, they met at the park by our house and they have the exact same birthday.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I might be able to make 4/25 if we make it an afternoon. Again my horse is my priority my free weekends in April, but I could go ride in the AM and come in the PM.


----------



## Selli-Belle

We do allow Labs, but she will have to wear a Golden costume! We should be able to find a time where everyone can come. Let me take another look at my calender.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

4-25 is ok with us


----------



## breec3

April 25th will work for me


----------



## Lego&Jacub

We'd be interested except...
a) I'm not positive that Geddy would pass a pig ear food test (the place does look fab tho) and
b) Sawyer would probably pester all the girls!


----------



## Blaireli

A pig ear food test? My dogs have never had pig ears, so I'm not sure how they'd react to that, either. 

Sandra, Sawyer would be just fine! He's a sweetheart!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

LOL... he's a sweetheart alright... but the boy DOES have his groove on LOL!!


----------



## Selli-Belle

Actually, I need to change that. We don't do the pig ear test anymore since we frequently don't have pig ears in stock and my tester dogs (Selli and Duff) know the test to well and won't go up to the testee dog when they have the pig ear since they know they won't be getting it (plus they usually are not interested in pig ears). We have moved to tossing treats on the floor and seeing how the dogs react to a group of dogs trying to get the same treats.

As to pestering the girls, if the girls get fed up they will tell him (especially Selli).


----------



## Lego&Jacub

weeeeell... if that's the case  We may just try to join in on the fun  

YAY!!!

I guess it would be Sawyer's last big bru-ha-ha (sp?) b4 the big snip-snip!! =)


----------



## almac

I was just reading through this and it sounds like SO much fun! Too bad I won't have my puppers til June... [sigh] Maybe the next time you all get together I'll be able to make it. 

We live on the west side of the state near Holland - is anyone from this area? Also, does anyone know if we can take our puppy to any beaches so we can introduce him to the water this summer? I was just looking up some county beaches by us and they only let dogs on the beach after October. Brrr - that might be too cold!


----------



## breec3

I dont mean to sound a little confused, but isnt it kind of dangerous to invite a bunch of dogs that you are not familiar with and throw treats out test their behavior.

Some dogs can be just a slight bit bone aggresive but be 100% fine with everything else. Both my goldens have been around alot of other dogs and dog parks and michigan meet ups from this forum, but there was never any food involved.

I honestly couldnt tell you how my two would react. More than that I dont think I would want to find out the hard way how other dogs would react to mine if Sadie got the treat first.

Is this a popular test that companies do??


----------



## marshab1

almac said:


> I was just reading through this and it sounds like SO much fun! Too bad I won't have my puppers til June... [sigh] Maybe the next time you all get together I'll be able to make it.
> 
> We live on the west side of the state near Holland - is anyone from this area? Also, does anyone know if we can take our puppy to any beaches so we can introduce him to the water this summer? I was just looking up some county beaches by us and they only let dogs on the beach after October. Brrr - that might be too cold!


 
Muskegon has a dog beach. It was quite a walk, but it was worth it. I believe it is a city park...


----------



## marshab1

breec3 said:


> I dont mean to sound a little confused, but isnt it kind of dangerous to invite a bunch of dogs that you are not familiar with and throw treats out test their behavior.
> 
> Some dogs can be just a slight bit bone aggresive but be 100% fine with everything else. Both my goldens have been around alot of other dogs and dog parks and michigan meet ups from this forum, but there was never any food involved.
> 
> I honestly couldnt tell you how my two would react. More than that I dont think I would want to find out the hard way how other dogs would react to mine if Sadie got the treat first.
> 
> Is this a popular test that companies do??


I beleive it still work the way of the pigs ear test. It involves your dogs and her dogs. She knows how hers will react, (they are used to other dogs getting the treats) she's looking to see how yours react. You would already know how they react because you have 2 dogs. And I'm sure you don't always make sure that theya re in separate rooms when you give them treats.

What they are mainly looking for is whether or not your dog is going to attack me and/or my dog if i am giving my dog a treat.


----------



## marshab1

I still want tot ry to make it. So once a time is set up...we'll see.


----------



## Selli-Belle

The dog beach in Muskegon is in the Norman Kruse Park. Actually, the parking lot is right at the top of the dunes. There is about a mile of dog beach. It is heavenly. Not to brag, but my boyfriend's sister, who was a planner in Muskegon was instrumental in getting the beach. 

As to throwing the treats on the floor, not all dogs can handle it. My guys, who are the tester dogs will not get aggressive over treats on the floor, they are far too spoiled. The reason we do this is that people do bring treats to Paw Run. I have a dear friend who is ninty now who wants to give every dog at the park a treat (she is more active than most seventy year olds and she has two labs) I have a picture of her surrounded by dogs at the pond. Sometimes (o.k. frequently) treats fall on the ground and a number of dogs try to get the treats. I want to make sure that if this happens no fights break out between dogs (hopefully not between the humans either).

Seeing a dogs reaction to other dogs over treats on the floor tells me about how a dog will react over a number of issues where posessions and hierarchy are involved.


----------



## California Blonde

_Where is this Michigan Get togather going to be at ???_
_How dose one get there from Dearborn Michigan.???_


----------



## arcane

Lego&Jacub said:


> LOL... he's a sweetheart alright... but the boy DOES have his groove on LOL!!



*NOW you can blame that one on daddy!!!!!!!!*:doh:: Its really a good job I adore BOS!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

arcane said:


> *NOW you can blame that one on daddy!!!!!!!!*:doh:: Its really a good job I adore BOS!


LOL... I've been thinking a lot about Boston lately, as Sawyer is starting more and more to look like him in the face, and his chest hairs are getting long enough to flow when he runs towards me. He's broadening out, and just really getting quite handsome (hopefully no one minds the shameless brag haha). Got any new pics of Boston you could post for me to drool over?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

marshab1 said:


> I still want tot ry to make it. So once a time is set up...we'll see.


oh I sure hope you can :crossfing Hubby and I both are suffering from Tink Withdrawals!


----------



## arcane

Lego&Jacub said:


> Got any new pics of Boston you could post for me to drool over?


well it's kinda like this...the past little while I have wanted to carry a shovel, to beat him over then head rather than a camera  Thankfully this passes fairly quickly and then I have my sane Boston back!!!! only what another 15 days!!!!!!! LMAO!!!

sorry for the highjack...back to regular programming!


----------



## almac

Thanks for the tip on the dog beach in Muskegon. We'll be there this summer... 

What age do you all think is ok to introduce the puppy to the lake/swimming?


----------



## monomer

almac said:


> Thanks for the tip on the dog beach in Muskegon. We'll be there this summer...
> 
> What age do you all think is ok to introduce the puppy to the lake/swimming?


Our Sophie took her first dip into our Goldfish pond at about 8-weeks of age (there's an old thread about her experience going swimming with the fishies)... she was swimming in a lake for real by 11-weeks but mind you, this was all in very calm water and done without coercion. Sidney didn't start swimming until about 10-months of age... of course he really didn't have access to a big lake. I guess its all an individual thing.
Besides the dog beach in Muskegon (which is fantastic) there is also one at Buttersville (between Ludington and Pentwater). There is also a fabulous dog park just north of Muskegon called Dog Star Ranch... its 48-acres with two separate 2+acre ponds and 8-foot deer fencing around the perimeter and 4-foot chain link dividing it into 6-sections. They also offer excellent boarding and dog sitting services too. You should really think about checking it out. And of course Grand Rapids has the nationally ranked (#3 in the nation) Shaggy Pines, which we belong to. So there is lots of doggie action to be had on the western end of the state too.

***********************************************************

I've just read this thread and if its still planned for the 25th, unfortunately I can't make it as that's the day my wife leaves for Germany. Either earlier or later would work out better for us.

I noticed there seems to be a few more members from the western side of the state since I was last on here... maybe there might be some interest in a Western Michigan meet-up?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

There is a GR that lives in MI needing to be rehomed. His Mom posted a thread about him.


----------



## almac

monomer said:


> Our Sophie took her first dip into our Goldfish pond at about 8-weeks of age (there's an old thread about her experience going swimming with the fishies)... she was swimming in a lake for real by 11-weeks but mind you, this was all in very calm water and done without coercion. Sidney didn't start swimming until about 10-months of age... of course he really didn't have access to a big lake. I guess its all an individual thing.
> Besides the dog beach in Muskegon (which is fantastic) there is also one at Buttersville (between Ludington and Pentwater). There is also a fabulous dog park just north of Muskegon called Dog Star Ranch... its 48-acres with two separate 2+acre ponds and 8-foot deer fencing around the perimeter and 4-foot chain link dividing it into 6-sections. They also offer excellent boarding and dog sitting services too. You should really think about checking it out. And of course Grand Rapids has the nationally ranked (#3 in the nation) Shaggy Pines, which we belong to. So there is lots of doggie action to be had on the western end of the state too.
> 
> ***********************************************************
> 
> I've just read this thread and if its still planned for the 25th, unfortunately I can't make it as that's the day my wife leaves for Germany. Either earlier or later would work out better for us.
> 
> I noticed there seems to be a few more members from the western side of the state since I was last on here... maybe there might be some interest in a Western Michigan meet-up?


We'll be getting Parker the second weekend of May, so I'm thinking we'll wait until it's a tad bit warmer to go swimming - so he'll probably be more around the 12-14 week old mark, depending on the weather. And my in-laws live on Spring Lake and have a beach, so we'll probably start there on a weekday. Nice and calm. It's really important for me to introduce Parker to the water while he's a puppy, so we could always start out with a kiddie pool in the backyard too - I'm sure my kids would love that!! 

I went on Dog Star's and Shaggy Pines' websites. They both look awesome!! We'll definitely be going to both of those this summer after Parker has all of his puppy shots. Either one of those would be a great place for a Western Michigan meet-up. Shaggy Pines might be more centrally located for everyone though...

Does anyone have any recommendations for training places in W. Michigan? I'd like to get Parker into a puppy kindergarten. Are the Petco/PetSmart ones good or should I look at a private place? Or through the Humane Society?


----------



## Montesmom

Monomer, I'd like to suggest a West Michigan get together at Buttersville when Parker has had his vaccinations and is ready to try the water. I would think there would be less dogs at Buttersville than Muskegon and I am sure Monte would love to go. 

Can we set a tentative date for late July? Monte will be nuetered around the 4th of July and should be fully recovered by then. Another bonus is that we can stop at Bortells for lunch on the way too or from 

I second the recommendation for Dog Star Ranch. Reggie (who went to the Bridge almost a year ago) loved it there. We haven't taken Monte yet. 

As far as obedience training, I took Monte to a class put on by MLOTC and it was great. We were unable to finish the class due to unforeseen circumstances with my dad's health..but we learned a lot in the first few classes we went to. http://dog-training-muskegon.com/


----------



## monomer

Montesmom...
Anytime you're ready just hollar... we live just 55-miles away and will probably be going there at least 2 or 3 times a week all summer long (just like last summer). Its really a nice little dog beach, very similar to the one in Muskegon in many ways. Oh sure there's not big towering dunes but it is very shallow going way out with a very long gradual sloping bottom with fine grain sand... perfect for doggies, little kids, and wading adults. And its usually not very crowded, however it can be a little tricky to find the first time. Anyway, start a thread a couple of weeks before you decide to go so others on this side of the state have an opportunity to 'open up' their calendars and see if they can join us. It will be big fun for everyone, we always enjoy our time there and we often meet new people and dogs everytime we go.


----------



## LaineysMama

For those in SE Michigan - are we still planning for the 25 or 26 of this month? Just realized that was sneaking up on us! Lainey is still in if anyone else is!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

the 26th is good for us. can i bring along the golden who insists on wearing a black coat and hat that has pointy ears on it?


----------



## LaineysMama

The incognito golden is fine with me  I just want Lainey to have a play day!


----------



## marshab1

The 26th will work for us too!


----------



## Maxs Mom

I would love to try for the 26th. It is a weekend off for me, not sure what DH will have planned. I do need to go ride my horse but I might be able to schedule around this. Please let me know.


----------



## Maxs Mom

sophie said:


> the 26th is good for us. can i bring along the golden who insists on wearing a black coat and hat that has pointy ears on it?


I might be able to bring one of these too, so your incognito golden won't be alone! :wave:


----------



## California Blonde

LaineysMama said:


> For those in SE Michigan - are we still planning for the 25 or 26 of this month? Just realized that was sneaking up on us! Lainey is still in if anyone else is!


 *Where is this going to be at ????*
*What Dog Park ?????*


----------



## LaineysMama

I'm not sure we actually decided on a park - there is one in Saline and one in the Ann Arbor area we have talked about - anyone else want to pick a place for sure??


----------



## marshab1

Bumping....


----------



## Maxs Mom

LaineysMama said:


> I'm not sure we actually decided on a park - there is one in Saline and one in the Ann Arbor area we have talked about - anyone else want to pick a place for sure??


I don't recommend the one in Saline, "if" it is the one at Pet Emporium, it is too small. I would not take my dogs there. My back yard is bigger, too many dogs too small an area asks for trouble. I don't know about the one in Ann Arbor, is that the one mentioned earlier in the post?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

we are still planning on attending!


----------



## Maya's Mom

*Maybe next time*

How often do you guys get together? I live in Canton, halfway between Ann Arbor and Detroit. My puppy is 5 weeks old and still at the breeder, but I would LOVE for her to have the chance to meet some golden friends. I'm a little worried about finding nice dogs to socialize her with because we don't have too many friends with dogs and the dogs in our neighborhood are mostly outside guard-dog-type dogs. Just walking around our block, there are 4 or 5 ferocious sounding dogs that are always outside and just run back and forth along the fence barking and growling at everyone who goes by. They aren't my idea of nice doggy-friends. Does anyone know a good dog park in my area? Any idea of when the next get together might be?


----------



## LaineysMama

There is another one in Saline (that we haven't been to) that's not the one at the Pet Emporium - http://www.netwalk.com/%7Elaserlab/saline.html

The one in Ann Arbor I haven't been to either, but was mentioned earlier in the thread by another member...


----------



## z24pride

I would love to go to this as well....... What would I need in order to Get Boone across the border?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Serious?? I'd love for Sawyer to meet his half-Brother!!!!

All you need to get across the border is a card from your vet stating what shots he's had and if he's neutered. (not that he has to be neutered, it's just another spot to fill out on the card).

I can PM you pics of our card if you like? So you know what you're looking for.


----------



## LaineysMama

Acton, Ontario? Really? Acton is my maiden name  That's funny! Would love for you to come!


----------



## z24pride

yes please send them to me...he doesn't have his Rabies Vacc until Oct of this fall...


----------



## arcane

z24pride said:


> yes please send them to me...he doesn't have his Rabies Vacc until Oct of this fall...


Kristen
you can get Boone vax'd for rabies any time now. He is coming up on 1 in June 
is there a reason you haven't done it yet???


----------



## z24pride

I thought I was due at the end of March... But when I had Boone at the vet last time it was noted on the form that Boone Rabies Due October 09....
I just called them and they made a mistake, I am booked for May 1st....


----------



## arcane

z24pride said:


> I thought I was due at the end of March... But when I had Boone at the vet last time it was noted on the form that Boone Rabies Due October 09....
> I just called them and they made a mistake, I am booked for May 1st....


that sounds more like it!!!!! hope you have fun....remember lots of pics!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

That's odd tho... Sawyer got his puppy rabies shot back when he was just 16ish weeks old. Didn't Boone get his puppy rabies? I'm not sure if you'll be able to cross the border without it or not. Ask your vet.


----------



## arcane

Lego&Jacub said:


> That's odd tho... Sawyer got his puppy rabies shot back when he was just 16ish weeks old. Didn't Boone get his puppy rabies? I'm not sure if you'll be able to cross the border without it or not. Ask your vet.


I don't give rabies until they are older ....my Paid pups don't have theirs yet, but will get Blue done prior to him starting to go to shows early May.....perhaps Kristen was going on my recommendation of closer to a year of age ....


----------



## Lego&Jacub

really? I guess I must not have been listening when you said that!


----------



## z24pride

Ok, so looks like without the Rabies Boone cant cross to Michigan....
Maybe the next one!

Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## marshab1

They may be pretty strict on that. I know we have had some reported cases of rabies, in wild life. And even had a report of several cats in a neighboring county from me.


----------



## LaineysMama

Ok all - which park are we planning to go to? What time works for ppl?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I just re-read thru the beginning of this thread and the one in Ann Arbor was suggested by Selli-Belle (sp?). Not sure if it's still available or not, but sounds like there would have to be papers filled out as well??


----------



## Maxs Mom

Sounds like this may not happen now. I think I am going to Point Moullee (sp?) on Sat afternoon to let my dogs go swimming! It is supposed to be an AWESOME day. I want to get more swimming for them in, such good exercise. 

Anyone else can come join us!


----------



## Kiki_Michigan

Sounds fun. Where is Point Moullee? I'm not sure that I can make it or not Saturday. It depends on my kids schedules and some other things we have going on. I would love to meet you and Trooper would love to swim so I'll try. Let me know where and what time. Thanks!


----------



## California Blonde

Where is this Point Mouillee at in Michigan ???
Maybe I could bring my Golden Girl there this weekend.
Do they have a dog park there or something ??????
I don't think the Michigan get togather is going to happen.
What would I need to get into the park ???
Where could everyone meet up there.
Can the dogs go swimming ???
NEED INFO.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Point Moulee is near the OH border on the southeast side of the state. There is a big metro park near by, we went there last year and were given directions from there to this other place. It is a boat launch, it is a park, if a boat came in we pulled the dogs from the water and waited. I would think this early there would not be "too" much boat activity. I believe this is a state park, we did not have a pass and no one seemed to care. It was after Labor day so we "may" need to pay a day fee not sure. I do remember a friend I met dock jumping saying he went here all the time. So I don't think they have ever cared about dogs being there. The big metro park was hard to get the dogs in the water, man made rock coastline. You are swimming in Lake Erie. 

I wish I could say how to get there, I am not sure we remember. If DH has basic idea I will ask him tonight and post that. I expect we would be there around 2-2:30PM. I hope to be out of the barn by noon (riding my horse) then home change and load the dogs.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Ripley loves meeting new doggie friends. If a Michigan get together ever does happen, Please let us know!


----------



## Maxs Mom

Here are the directions I got from DH. He went on the internet, did a find on Point Moulee (I think) found their Waterfall (?) Days event and got directions. As I said I hope to be there 2 - 2:30ish, I may get done a bit before noon at the barn if it is really 80 (I can squirt my horse and put him away!) but 2 is still probably safe. 

I-75 S to exit 26 (S Huron Dr) go east, turn left on Jefferson head north, turn right on Campau Rd to State Game Area. 

If you get close ask a local business they may be able to direct you too. If anyone comes I am the 2 goofy goldens with the BIG black lab! 

I told my girls they were going swimming this weekend, you should have seen their eyes light up and their ears prick! Though they probably won't really know until I get out their swimming collars.


----------



## California Blonde

Maxs Mom said:


> Here are the directions I got from DH. He went on the internet, did a find on Point Moulee (I think) found their Waterfall (?) Days event and got directions. As I said I hope to be there 2 - 2:30ish, I may get done a bit before noon at the barn if it is really 80 (I can squirt my horse and put him away!) but 2 is still probably safe.
> 
> I-75 S to exit 26 (S Huron Dr) go east, turn left on Jefferson head north, turn right on Campau Rd to State Game Area.
> 
> If you get close ask a local business they may be able to direct you too. If anyone comes I am the 2 goofy goldens with the BIG black lab!
> 
> I told my girls they were going swimming this weekend, you should have seen their eyes light up and their ears prick! Though they probably won't really know until I get out their swimming collars.


 *I know this must sound dumb but " what are swimming collars "*
*I take my Girl to the cottage swimming in the lake all summer*
*and she never has had a swimming collar before. *


----------



## California Blonde

I went to there web sight this park is 4000 acers Big.
I think it would be kind of hard to find 2 Goldens and a lab running around
this 4000 acers park on sunday.
Is there a place in the park we could meet up at ????


----------



## Maxs Mom

It is part of a big park but we want the boat launch. There is another BIG state park further down the road. I attached a pdf, I am not sure where it is but I think it is the boat launch at the top of the map. I will PM my phone number to anyone interested in going so we can hopefully connect. Once you find the correct launch it is not hard. Not sure if there is more then one main launch. 

This area is mostly a parking lot with good access to the water, and a dock the dogs can jump off.


----------



## California Blonde

*My girl will NOT jump off a dock I have tried to get her to jump*
*off the dock at the cottage but she just dose NOT want any part of*
*that.*
*If she is on the dock she will run to the shore and get into the water*
*that way*


----------



## Maxs Mom

Well we went out today! The girls had fun. We didn't stay too long there were storms in the area and the water was pretty rough. We let them swim but the short time probably worked them as much as a long day on calm water. The dock needs some work so we didn't intend to jump them. DH threw the bumper for Belle once and she ran down the dock and jumped anyway. The wind really blew her once she was up. I think she too decided today no dock jumping. 

This area is at the end of Campau Rd. You can not miss it. Lots of people fishing. One person was bringing their boat in when we arrived, he said the water was ROUGH. We saw two guys head out, but the wind was practically tossing their boat over, and that was at the launch dock. I hope they had life jackets. Another person pulled up to launch their boat, took one look at the water and left. Not a day for small craft. 

We had fun though! 

OH CA Blonde, swimming collars for my dogs are plastic coated nylon that do not hold water. That way they don't become stinky. My dogs see these and know they are going to have some fun.


----------

